# Batteries iPod 1 & 2



## ficelle (16 Juin 2004)

pour tous ceux qui ne lisent pas les news les news de www.xlr8yourmac.com je rappelle que son partenaire OWC vend des batteries pour iPod 1 & 2 à 31,99 $. elles ont une capacité supérieure à celles d'origine.


et pour rassurer ceux qui ont peur d'acheter loin de chez eux, j'ai reçu ce matin une commande de la-bas avec une batterie iPod, 1 itrip 1G, 1 itrip 3g et 2 iskin pour 151 $, soit 127¤ port compris...

je ne vais pas l'installer tout de suite car mon vieil iPod a encore une autonomie correcte, mais d'ici 6 mois


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> pour tous ceux qui ne lisent pas les news les news de www.xlr8yourmac.com je rappelle que son partenaire OWC vend des batteries pour iPod 1 & 2 à 31,99 $. elles ont une capacité supérieure à celles d'origine.
> 
> 
> et pour rassurer ceux qui ont peur d'acheter loin de chez eux, j'ai reçu ce matin une commande de la-bas avec une batterie iPod, 1 itrip 1G, 1 itrip 3g et 2 iskin pour 151 $, soit 127¤ port compris...
> ...



Pk quel est la durée de vie d'une batterie iPod ? Moi j'ai eu un iPod G3 en decembre 2003, je suis encore loins de changer de batteries ou dois-je mettre de coté l'argents tout de suite ?   

Ps : Je sais que le sujet ne vise que les iPod 1G et 2G mais dans le doute je pose quand meme ma question dans ce sujet


----------



## ficelle (16 Juin 2004)

apparament, au bout de 2 ans, et de nombreux cycles de recharge, c'est plus ça...
mais chaque experience sera differente.
on trouvera tres certainement ce genre d'offre pour le 3G et le mini d'ici quelques temps, mais à ce tarif, tu peux te passer de lancer un plan epargne


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> apparament, au bout de 2 ans, et de nombreux cycles de recharge, c'est plus ça...
> mais chaque experience sera differente.
> on trouvera tres certainement ce genre d'offre pour le 3G et le mini d'ici quelques temps, mais à ce tarif, tu peux te passer de lancer un plan epargne



Lol oui ! mais à 18 ans on a pas tjrs les moyens de sortir 31¤ comme ça  :rateau: 
Je vais placer en bourse sur l'action Apple  Merci pour ta réponse


----------



## ficelle (16 Juin 2004)

1 action = 1 batterie (enfin aujourd'hui  )


----------



## benR (22 Juin 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> apparament, au bout de 2 ans, et de nombreux cycles de recharge, c'est plus ça...
> mais chaque experience sera differente.



Effectivement...
ma batterie d'iPod (acheté il y a 2 ans) a rendu l'ame hier soir, de manière complètement subite.
Dimanche, j'ai utilisé l'iPod, la batterie a tenu 7 heures (dont 3 en lecture).
lundi soir, apres recharge de la batterie, elle n'a meme pas tenu une chanson...

Je me mets donc moi aussi en quete d'une solution simple de changement, et ton plan m'intéresse bien, ficelle.
je n'ai qu'un question : est ce qu'il est facile d'enlever l'ancienne batterie pour en ajouter une nouvelle ?


----------



## macinside (22 Juin 2004)

ça doit le faire avec un bon couteau a huître  plus sérieusement tu me file ce qu'il faut et c'est fait en 2 minutes


----------



## alèm (22 Juin 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> pour tous ceux qui ne lisent pas les news les news de www.xlr8yourmac.com je rappelle que son partenaire OWC vend des batteries pour iPod 1 & 2 à 31,99 $. elles ont une capacité supérieure à celles d'origine.
> 
> 
> et pour rassurer ceux qui ont peur d'acheter loin de chez eux, j'ai reçu ce matin une commande de la-bas avec une batterie iPod, 1 itrip 1G, 1 itrip 3g et 2 iskin pour 151 $, soit 127¤ port compris...
> ...



bien vu !

je vais me la faire expédier à l'appart de Brooklyn , merci !


----------



## ficelle (23 Juin 2004)

je n'ai pas ouvert le petit emballage hermétique, mais il contient apparemment un Ouvre iPod © 

si quelqu'un fait une commande la-bas, je suis interessé par 2 autres iTrip


----------



## benR (24 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça doit le faire avec un bon couteau a huître  plus sérieusement tu me file ce qu'il faut et c'est fait en 2 minutes


énorme !

ben écoute, je vais sans doute commander ma batterie la semaine prochaine, et je te recontacte pour qu'on arrange ça, alors...
merci !


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2004)

sinon, si vous pouvez attendre le 26 juillet...

notez bien que ce mesage s'adresse aux deux compères du dessus.


----------



## benR (26 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> sinon, si vous pouvez attendre le 26 juillet...



Je pense que je peux...


----------



## ficelle (26 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> sinon, si vous pouvez attendre le 26 juillet...



bien sur, mais vu le cours actuel du $, le montant de frais de port partagés, et la somme d'emmerde en moins pour toi, tu pourrais réfléchir...


----------



## naas (26 Juin 2004)

JE fais appel a votre experience etant nouveau possesseur de ipod (3g donc) BEAUCOUP de pcphile me disent ouaihouh l'ipod, mais il y a pas un problème de batterie ?  :mouais: 
bon j'ai répondu a la vite fait, c'était les générations précédentes, maintenant c'est réglé, et puis un batterie de toute façon il faut la changer, et maintenant il existe une solution mise en place par apple pour le remplacement a moindre coût et il existe aussi des solutions alternatives.

dites docteurs c'est ou que j'ai faux  :rose:


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2004)

ficelle : regarde le prix des frais de ports directement aux US. alors à moins qu'il ne détruise mon sac en pensant à des pains de plastique...  

tenez-moi au courant.


----------



## sharky (26 Juin 2004)

sait on deja si les batteries du mini ipod sont aussi foireuses que celles de son grand frère ?


----------



## alèm (2 Juillet 2004)

Fiiceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelllllllleeeeeeeeee !!!!!

ils veulent pas me l'envoyer aux US avec une carte bleue française sans vérification prenant "quelques temps"...

tu commandes quand ?


----------



## benR (8 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tu commandes quand ?


si tu commandes, j'en suis.

sinon, je commande pour moi, et je t'ajoute, alèm


----------



## ficelle (13 Juillet 2004)

ils font une promo à 25$ pendant la macworld !


----------



## macinside (13 Juillet 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> ils font une promo à 25$ pendant la macworld !



ça tombe bien, elles arrivent les miennes


----------



## macinside (13 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça tombe bien, elles arrivent les miennes



elles sont a roissy


----------



## macinside (16 Juillet 2004)

elles sont chez moi


----------

